# GSP's weight @ Ufc 124



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Not sure if this was posted, I was unable to find any posts.

Just finished watching MMA Connected's best of 2010, an hour long special by Showdown Joe on Sportsnet (Canadian sports channel).

The last 10 to 15 minutes highlighted a behind the scene's tour of Ufc 124 with GSP going through the walk through and rituals.

Anyways just 4 hours after weighing in at 170 lbs, GSP is shown stepping on a digital scale weighing 187.5 lbs.

Can't find a video link, but interesting for the debate about size and weight.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

im not surprised and GSP is a huge welter weight if not the biggest I think he's bigger then Alves but probably slightly smaller then Johnson, but he's always ripped so its insane.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Almost 20 pounds gained in 4 hours?

Wow, my skinny ass needs that weight-gain method. :confused05:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rygu said:


> Almost 20 pounds gained in 4 hours?
> 
> Wow, my skinny ass needs that weight-gain method. :confused05:





It's easy, just cut 20lbs of water then drink 20lbs of water. :thumb02:

Dwight: I can raise and lower my cholesterol at will.

Pam: Why would you raise your cholesterol?

Dwight: So I can lower it.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP's a little larger than your average size WW. Far from the biggest.


xRoxaz said:


> im not surprised and GSP is a huge welter weight if not the biggest I think he's bigger then Alves but probably slightly smaller then Johnson, but he's always ripped so its insane.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That's massive, though I'm not surprised. As someone said, GSP is one of the larger WWs and seems to be very good at cutting weight without suffering the negative side-effects. Part of the reason is the experience of him and his coaches, and part of it is genetics. I'd love to see intervals of a fighter being weighed evere half hour after the weigh-ins and also have their actual fight-weight as well...
Weight-cutting is a sience unto itself and is both very interesting and possibly dangerous


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

xRoxaz said:


> im not surprised and GSP is a huge welter weight if not the biggest I think he's bigger then Alves but probably slightly smaller then Johnson, but he's always ripped so its insane.


This is a myth. I don't know where people get the idea that GSP is a huge WW. there are plenty of bigger WW's.



js9234 said:


> GSP's a little larger than your average size WW. Far from the biggest.


See? This guy gets it. :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> This is a myth. I don't know where people get the idea that GSP is a huge WW. there are plenty of bigger WW's.


Alves is widely considered a huge WW and GSP dwarfs him and doesn't look much thinner. Plus he looked a lot bigger at 124 than he did at 100.













Just look at his arm, it's like its twice as big.













The only WW that I can think of a lot bigger than GSP is Anthony Johnson and that guy walks around at HW between fights.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with the above guy, GSP is a HUGE welterweight if not the biggest. Only Anthony Johnson is bigger but that guy can barely make weight, if at all.


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

This reminds me of something when I was watching the Pacquiao/Margarito fight. During the tale of the tape they showed the official weight from the day before, but they also showed an unofficial weight that was taken on fight night. I think it would be really interesting to see how much some of these fighters weigh in on fight night. Hopefully the UFC can start doing this as well.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

when you cut that much weight that fast it easily gets sucked back on, a powerlifter named Matt Kroczaleski(my hero) cuts 40lbs 2 Days before competition, and 18 hours agter weigh in he has it all back, its very difficult, and not good for your body, but very doable


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

GSP is a huge welterweight because he carries almost no body-fat with that huge mass. All those "big WWs" people have listed are just guys who have high bodyfat% and eat their way to obesity during the off-season.

GSP is easily the biggest if not one of the biggest WWs based on pure lean muscle, only Anthony Johnson IMO would be bigger. You want to talk about Alves, that guy carries a belly with him. That's not fighting-size, that's weekend barbecue size.

Guys that are cutting huge weight, 200+ lb guys at WW...they fight at welterweight because when they get into training camp shape they shrink...They are natural WWs...

GSP is like the Yushin Okami size-wise in his division. He's so strong because he carries a huge amount of lean muscle. Okami walks around at 214lbs and would rag-doll Anthony Johnson, who walks around at 220...why? Because Anthony Johnson walks around like a fat-ass, and Okami has the lean muscle of a LHW.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Alves is widely considered a huge WW and GSP dwarfs him and doesn't look much thinner. Plus he looked a lot bigger at 124 than he did at 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GSP has definitely put on some more lean mass... However, you can't compare a weigh-in picture (when he is dehydrated) to a fight picture (fully hydrated and pumped with blood). apples and oranges.

I agree he looks great though :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dan Hardy looked thicker than GSP on fight night, and at the weigh-ins IIRC. Dan is massive, probably one of the bigger WW's in the division alongside GSP, Johnson and Alves. Dan's put quite a bit of lean mass on since his UFC debut.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't see GSP being nearly the heaviest WW. Alves is much thicker for one. I thought the poster was trying to point out that GSP wasn't well into the 190's like some ppl say he is.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bebop said:


> Alves is much thicker for one.


he used to be. 

in his last two fights he looks like he's lost pretty much of that musclemass. Which is probably for the better since he had a hard time making weight.

I'd say Fitch is as big as GSP, if not even bigger today.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I agree Fitch is big too, but GSP I still think is bigger. I think GSP is taking it seriously when considering a permanent move to middle weight, take a look at the difference in size between him before and now it really does look like weight class difference.

For those who don't think he's really that big your remembering the old GSP, but you have to keep in mind he was very young and he has grown naturally as well as improved in every given aspect not only skill-wise like everyone believes but physically too.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

js9234 said:


> GSP's a little larger than your average size WW. Far from the biggest.


Agreed. Alves was much more thickly muscled than GSP when they fought. AJ has a much larger frame and is just as muscular. Dan Hardy also has a larger frame than GSP.

GSP is an average sized welterweight, he has said so himself many times.

Gaining 17 lbs in 24 hours is not unusual for fighters. Your body can only absorb 1.5 litres an hour, so it would only take 9 hours to put on 20 lbs.

Add food to this as well and the fact that some fighters re-hydrate addiontally through IV's, it is not far fetched that a heavily dehydrated and flushed out of all food individual could gain 25 lbs in 24 hours.

I watched a video of Tito Ortiz (sorry, can't find it) stepping on the scales at 250lbs after weighing in at 205lbs.

In the video he says he used a lot of IV's and ate a lot + the scales may have been off by a fair bit.

My point is though, putting weight back on after stripping yourself down to as light as you can really is not that hard.

If I had to have a guess, I would say almost all fighters put on at least 10 lbs after weigh ins.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

GSP was up 17.5 lbs in 4 hours, which i thought was pretty quick.

So by fight time he was probably more than that.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know about this. Every time I hear about fighters doing this in videos and stuff it always ends up they were holding a weight in one hand or something. I'm not just being a pecimist but think about how much 20lbs is. I was barely able to complete an eating contest I entered that required eating a 2lb hamburger. I realize you can drink more than you can eat, but you can't just drink 20lbs of water either, especially not when you only weigh 170. The body builder the guy was talking about a few post back, yeah sure he probably weights 350lbs or however much those freaks weigh and they are just full of water, so is anyone who takes creatine. But a UFC fighter in the welter weight division, I don't know I'm skeptical


EDIT: To add to my arguement about the eating contest, I'm a pretty solid 195lbs. Obviously my body is not as perfect as a professional MMA fighters body would be but I don't have much body fat and lift well over my weight.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Water. They get super dehydrated then drink it all back. A gallon of water weighs 8 pounds...that's alot to drink but they do it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

More GSP weigh in pics, please.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

GSP these days is a huge WW, he wasnt as big a year or 2 ago but he has got this weight cutting thing down to a perfection now. Gaining 20+lbs in a day is ridiculous. 

The biggest WW ever imo though was Ben Saunders(before he started his health diet thing), in his first few UFC fights the guy was like a big LHW and thats not even a exaggeration.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys like Paul Daley and Thiago Alves are bigger WW's than GSP. But still I did watch that special. GSP looks pretty damn ripped still at 187.5, im sure he wouldnt have no problem with strength and conditioning if he were to fight with that weight. He would be able to fight like he would be at 170 so let him fight Andersen Silva at 185. I think its partially because he is a little afraid to go up and fight Anderson Silva. I know most people would, so I dont blame him, but he would be able to hold his own.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Guys like Paul Daley and Thiago Alves are bigger WW's than GSP. But still I did watch that special. GSP looks pretty damn ripped still at 187.5, im sure he wouldnt have no problem with strength and conditioning if he were to fight with that weight. He would be able to fight like he would be at 170 so let him fight Andersen Silva at 185. I think its partially because he is a little afraid to go up and fight Anderson Silva. I know most people would, so I dont blame him, but he would be able to hold his own.


Daley isnt a big WW at all, he is just lazy at cutting weight thats why he struggles to make it. He is only 5'9" and he isnt even that stocky for someone that size at WW, he has abnormally long arms though for his size.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ming Fu said:


> This reminds me of something when I was watching the Pacquiao/Margarito fight. During the tale of the tape they showed the official weight from the day before, but they also showed an unofficial weight that was taken on fight night. I think it would be really interesting to see how much some of these fighters weigh in on fight night. Hopefully the UFC can start doing this as well.


They do, just not with every fighter. Usually is based on how well Joe spoke to each respective camp the night of the fight, sometimes he is closer to certain camps like Anderson's for example.....


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

diablo5597 said:


> This is a myth. I don't know where people get the idea that GSP is a huge WW. there are plenty of bigger WW's.
> 
> 
> 
> See? This guy gets it. :thumb02:


Would you like to name the "PLENTY" of bigger WW's ?

Alves 
Johnson 
maybe Fitch spring to mind and thats about it.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

dan hardy

Carlos Condit

Jake Shields

I think GSP is in the middle of the pack as far as welterweight size,

He is 5'10 but with a 76 " reach.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anthony Johnson is clearly the biggest WW in the division, followed closely by Alves and Hardy for me. Dan is deceptively huge. People don't seem to bracket him in with the likes of Alves and Johnson, but he walks around at just under 200lbs, and if you watch the Primetime shows prior to the GSP fight he's ridiculously strong. Rumble is quite obviously the biggest WW in the UFC though, the dude is stupidly massive, way too big for 170.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

It seems different fans see different things. In my opinion GSP is HUGE for a WW. Are there a few guys at WW that are bigger? Sure, but GSP is pushing the limit.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> It seems different fans see different things. In my opinion GSP is HUGE for a WW. Are there a few guys at WW that are bigger? Sure, but GSP is pushing the limit.


Yep, plus i heard he's ripped all year long but even so he walks at 195 while he's ripped, so when you can imagine what his weight would be had he been like other fighters, on break. GSP is ridiculously huge and he has to be since wrestlers need that extra strength.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol u guys need to stop beating around the bush and get to the real point of this thread. And no, anderson silva would whoop gsp ass even if he gsp came into the 185 bout at 205.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GSP would be the bigger fighter come fight night, guaranteed.


Silva is a stick man but he doesn't even have a two inch reach advantage over GSP, GSP is a freak.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> GSP would be the bigger fighter come fight night, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> Silva is a stick man but he doesn't even have a two inch reach advantage over GSP, GSP is a freak.


Dunno if I agree here I just find myself also seeing Silva come in easily at a much heavier weight after the cut.......he'll I've seen video of him at Blackhouse and Soares asks him how much he walking at and he yelled back 228.....whoa!!!


----------

